# Jikin Goldfish



## Vince (Nov 21, 2011)

Just wanted to share that AquaPets now has some Jinkin Goldfish. One of the harder and rare Goldfish to find.
$20.00 Each, size range from 4 to 6 inches

680 Silver Star Boulevard
Scarborough, ON 
M1V 5N1
(416) 292-1688


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you know how much these are?


----------



## Vince (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> Do you know how much these are?


$20.00 Each, size range from 4 to 6 inches
Been quarantine for over a week. I brought 6 and all eating and active


----------

